# Plugin für Paintshop Pro



## Justus (28. Dezember 2001)

Hab Paintshop Pro 7 und hätt gern ein gutes Plugin ausser EyeCandy, mit guten Effekten und Filtern ...

Justus


----------



## PatrickD (25. Januar 2002)

Da gibts ne ganze Menge.

Ich verwende Kai's Power Tools 5 (KTP5),


GIF.X Plugin von ulead.de und SuperbladePro von http://www.flamingpear.com 

weiter Plugins gibt unter:

http://www.krust.com/krust.html


----------



## zenga (25. Januar 2002)

hier gibts auch nen Sackvoller Filter/Plugins


----------



## Mr.Poo (25. Januar 2002)

Erstma hier: Plugin Galaxy -is ganz nett  !

Und:
Harry´s Filters -Kannste verwenden um den Pix noch den letzten Schliff zu geben!


----------



## Justus (25. Januar 2002)

THX !!!


----------



## axe van ecks (26. Januar 2002)

bei Pixelfresh gibts auch welche.


----------

